
Ask HN: Ever been hired through a “who's hiring” post? - bhollan
How many people here have ACTUALLY gotten a job through the monthly post?<p>Provide what information you can (company, job title, post (if it&#x27;s still alive)).
======
TheMog
A post from "the other side of the table" :).

The previous company I worked at, I hired two people through who's hiring
posts. We pretty much tried it out for about six months as we didn't have much
luck through the more traditional channels our division's HR department used.
So yes, there are real positions being filled through these posts.

That said, just because it's on Hacker News and this is an informal place
doesn't mean you don't need to put at least a little effort into your
application. I don't think I ever received that many emails in response to a
job posting that didn't even contain one complete sentence to go with the
resume. I seem to remember that I received multiple emails from candidates
that contained fewer than five words. The best one was the one that just
contained a random link (presumably to his/her resume, but I didn't need to
click on a potential phishing link that badly), no words, nothing else...

The two people who ended up getting hired (one a very junior developer, the
other one a mid-level developer) wrote informal cover emails that showed signs
of intelligent life at the other end of the keyboard, much like you'd expect
from someone trying to apply for a job :).

~~~
freework
You have to see it from th job hunter's perspective. It is very common to send
out 20 resume's and maybe get a single response or two. It is very time
consuming to write a custom multi-paragraph cover letter with every
application. Eventually all job hunters learn that you get the same response
rate when you write one sentence cover letters as you do when you put a lot of
effort into them. Why spend so much effort when you don't have to?

~~~
TheMog
Well, it works both ways.

You might send out 20 resumes. As a hiring manager - especially when using a
"no filter" approach like posting on here (keep in mind that IME people
posting jobs on Hacker News are more likely doing "guerilla hiring" and
circumvent their HR departments) - I easily get 100+ resumes, and I don't have
days to spend trawling through them. I think it was rands of randsinrepose who
mentioned before that the average time an HR person or a manager gets to spend
on figuring out if a deeper dive is worth it is about 30s.

So I have to filter them by something. If you as an applicant - who would like
at least an interview with me -can't even put in the effort to write in a few
sentences that tell me why I should look at your resume, I somehow have to
assume that you'll put in similar effort after I hire you. That's not a good
first impression and IMHO it counts when you're dealing with a hiring manager
as opposed to an HR department.

Keep in mind I'm not asking you to write a cover novel. Put yourself in my
shoes and tell me which of the resumes you'd look at if you have only limited
time:

1\. The one that says

"My resume attached", or fewer words to that effect

2\. The one that says

"Hey, I'm applying for your job opening because I love writing web apps in
Ruby on Rails with a ClojureScript front end".

~~~
clarry
What if I don't love writing web apps in RoR and just want a friggin job? I
shouldn't send you a resume at all? Would it be appropriate for me to just lie
about it?

What if the all the people who tell how they love writing web apps in RoR are
just bullshitting you in the hopes that you really believe it? What if they're
mostly just very excited newbies who haven't yet had the time to figure out
that maybe it's not so exciting and lovely after all?

I'm not saying you're doing anything wrong, but it sounds like you choose very
arbitrary filters. Not that I can recommend a better filter, if your time is
indeed so limited.

~~~
estreeper
> What if I don't love writing web apps in RoR and just want a friggin job? I
> shouldn't send you a resume at all?

Probably not. If someone is doing something they don't like, they tend to stop
doing it so well as time goes on. While it may work out for a while, people
usually need to care at some level about what they're doing to do a good job.
Not everyone, sure, but I wouldn't take the chance.

There is also a lot more to working than just doing a job. Working around
people who don't care about their work is demoralizing.

~~~
clarry
You could very well be working around professionals who take pride in doing
their job well despite hating (or just not particularly liking) it. It might
even look like they love the job.

Maybe it's not so common in SV startups that insist on hiring lovers. But in
other industries it might be more of a rule than an exception.

------
VeXocide
Two years ago when the "Ask HN: Who wants to be hired?" thread appeared for
the first time I wasn't quite happy where I was at, and posted my details. I
was located in the Netherlands at the time and literally one of hundreds
posting, thus I didn't have too high a hopes, but why not.

A few local companies reached out, and I interviewed with one or two, but for
whatever reason neither ended up working out. At that point I wrote it off and
went on with life.

Two months after the post someone from RethinkDB reached out explicitly
mentioning it. It later turned out he had gone back through all the posts.
After two phone interviews they flew me in, had a the hardest interview in my
life to date, but ended up with an offer which I happily accepted.

The rest is history as they say. I had a great time at RethinkDB until about
two months ago when we unfortunately had to shut down.

~~~
jaz46
I'm the guy from RethinkDB who found and hired Jeroen!

I will say it's pretty rare, but when searching for a very particular skill
set "Who wants to be hired" can totally work for finding new to mid-level
devs.

~~~
thaumasiotes
Why are you looking for "a very particular skill set" in "new-level" devs?

~~~
noescape
And, what is this particular skill set?

~~~
fencepost
Well, at the time something in the list of "C++ (Boost, STL), Python, SQL
(PostgreSQL, SQLite), git" caught his eye.

Since it was RethinkDB I suspect the combination of C++ (which RethinkDB is
written in), Python (one of the 4 languages for which there are/were
"official" libraries), experience with 2 different DBMSs and an interest in "a
challenge as a backend enginer to further hone my C++ skills" were probably
all factors.

------
mikebabineau
Speaking from the other side, I've hired 10 people from HN over the past 5
years, 2 within the last 6 months. These have included some of my best hires.

Currently, I see about 30 HN applicants per month. We interview roughly 30%.
The rest are unqualified, demonstrated no understanding of or interest in what
we do, and/or were spamming their resume.

These get interviews:

    
    
      * Strong candidates who did their homework (this is always the best)
      * Strong candidates with minimal or lightly tailored emails
      * Borderline candidates who did their homework
    

These get polite rejections:

    
    
      * Borderline candidates who did no homework
      * Unqualified candidates
    

These get ignored:

    
    
      * Candidates who send blatantly templated emails
      * Candidates who apply via "email blasts" (e.g., BCC all recipients; send via an email campaign tool)
    

I prefer to see both understanding of and interest in the role. Tell me why
you're a fit and why you want to work here. A few sentences will suffice.
Doing so: 1) improves the probability of an interview; and 2) for me,
practically guarantees you a response.

~~~
wott
> Tell me [...] why you want to work here.

This part always makes me laugh. The only possible true answer is usually "to
get a job", and not much more. The applicant generally does not and cannot
know about the company, nor about the job at that point.

The only info about the company is some bullshit in the job posting; and on
the company website, some info intended for _clients_ , i.e. in advertising
format, and a bit more of the same bullshit in the company description.

The job is just described through technical requirements and a list of tasks.
Tasks that you may or may not have to perform on a regular basis, you don't
know. You cannot know which task will represent 90% of your work, and which
one will in fact never show up, because it was there "in case", or to attract
answers.

There are so many different domains in computing that you generally don't know
beforehand which will really interest you; and you often have no idea of what
the specific domain in which the company works even is a thing. Anyway you
could work the same way on the same satisfying job in various domains and
trades, whatever these are.

So, why this specific company? Because I need a job, this offer seems to fit
me, I seem to fit it, the purpose of the job does not make me sick and the
location is OK for me, the rest remains to be discovered. During the interview
process, for example. But why this specific company, I cannot answer, for I
don't care what its name is, and yet I have studied it more than most
applicants who will write how much they'd love to work in company XXX to
design YYY.

~~~
vecter
I think that's an overly cynical outlook on job hunting and not in line with
what I've actually found on the hiring side. In general, I've found that
people have specific areas of interest. Some people love social products,
others love enterprise, others love hardware products they can mail to mom and
pop, others love games, others love productivity tools, etc. The list is
really endless.

Of course, people have different personal situations that might result in them
ending up at a job that's not in one of their particular areas of interest,
but it's overly dismissive to say "the only possible true answer is to get a
job", when in fact many candidates could get jobs at tens or hundreds of
companies and are very selective about where they end up. We recently hired a
candidate who took a sizable pay cut to work with us. I'm sure he could've
gotten a meaningfully higher offer to work elsewhere, but ultimately he
actually just believed in the long term value of what we were building, and
that's valuable for both parties.

It is true that some people don't really care at all, but that actually seems
to be the minority in my experience. I've had candidates answer me in the past
with "to be honest, I saw a job listing and applied" when I asked them why
they want to work at our company. I appreciated their directness, but
ultimately if that's how they feel, it probably wouldn't be a good fit for
either of us.

When I read your writing and you say things like

    
    
        the purpose of the job does not make me sick
    

that makes me quite sad actually. You should aim much higher.

~~~
mdorazio
When was the last time you yourself actively looked for a new job? I've found
there's a strong disconnect between hiring managers/recruiters who haven't
been in the job market for several years and applicants actively looking for
new employment. I've been on both sides recently and have to say I'm more
sympathetic to the concerns of the job seekers voiced here than I am to the
concerns of hiring managers.

It takes less than a minute to skim a resume and determine if a candidate has
the requisite skills/experience to merit a phone screen. On the flip side, it
takes at least an order of magnitude longer to research a company, figure out
what the role is _actually_ about, and tailor a cover letter. Meanwhile, my
experience has been that hit rates for applications typically follow the 80/20
rule for most people (80% go to a black hole, 20% get a favorable call or
email response), regardless of how much time is spent buttering up a profile
vs. just sending a resume.

Unless you spend as much time as your applicants responding to their
applications and telling them why they're not a good fit (which would be
great), you're basically asking someone to work much harder than you for a
less than even chance of getting a response back when they likely have better
things to be doing.

------
XaspR8d
Applied to about 11 HN jobs during my last job search (over the course of 2
different monthly posts). Only got acknowledgement from 3:

\- One said they decided to merge their two listings and I wasn't qualified
for the new joint role.

\- One asked me to do a small programming challenge, but afterward indicated
they were pursuing a local applicant (they had said upfront relocation would
be covered).

\- One invited me for an on-site interview weeks later, but I had already
taken my current job (found through Craigslist).

I'm not upset at all for the behavior of the companies that did respond. Even
if they were working the market, from my perspective they were very
respectful.

I _am_ very pissed at the non-acknowledgements and it makes me more and more
likely to start sending shotgun emails. (I definitely have crafted my cover
letters carefully and researched the companies up til this point.) At the very
least, I'm going to start being more extreme and aggressive in my prose, and
skip traditional fluff.

That said, I adore my current job, so I don't expect to be leaving anytime
soon. :)

~~~
vayeate
I have a similar experience. I do my homework, write a brief but specific and
relevant intro letter, all together probably takes half an hour at least.
Never hear back, not even a rejection email. This has been my experience with
10+ applications. I got a phone interview after one application and had the
exact experience as your #2 - asked to do challenge, they hired someone
immediately after giving me the challenge but didn't tell me. Wasted a weekend
working on it.

------
dripton
I've gotten two solid leads leading to interviews through "Who's Hiring"
posts, but didn't end up taking either job.

Company 1 wanted me for a remote position, but wanted to pay me about half my
market rate. This is a casualty of the salary dance -- everyone is so busy
hiding their numbers that sometimes you get too far into the process before
you realize there's no way to make the numbers line up. If they'd listed a
salary range on the original post, or I'd given a salary range in the initial
contact, it would have saved everyone time.

Company 2 brought me in for an interview, then went silent for a month, then
re-contacted me to resume the process after I'd already taken another job.
They're a small security startup, and were really busy due to a security
emergency that flared up while I was interviewing, and I slipped through the
cracks. Understandable in that case, I guess, but good engineers are rarely on
the job market for long, and if you're not able to focus, you will have a hard
time hiring them. (Unforgivable in a larger company that has full-time
recruiters and HR people, which doesn't mean it doesn't happen all the time.)

~~~
ktRolster
_Company 1 wanted me for a remote position, but wanted to pay me about half my
market rate._

Is it possible to get anywhere close to a Silicon Valley salary on a remote
position?

~~~
gumby
Sure, I always pay everybody the same (for a given position). I.e. paying for
the job done, not for the needs. Else what do you take into account? "This
person has no kids, so needs less cash." "This person has a vacation house;
clearly need to cover those expenses". I always prefer local so if I'm hiring
remote it's because of some skill I can't find locally. I want them to be a
happy, productive employee, not to feel that they are getting a lesser deal.

I also have a "no salary negotiation" rule since I do a lot of negotiating,
while most people don't. If I'm hiring two Scala developers, why should one
get paid more because they possess better negotiating skills when what I
actually need from both of them is good Scala programming skills?

(Not hiring at the moment -- at new company none of us are drawing any pay
yet).

~~~
Maultasche
Although negotiation skills may not be valuable to you, I'd like to point out
that negotiating can be a valuable skill for a developer.

I frequently negotiate with clients over requirements and implementation
details. I can save a lot of development effort by negotiating away a detail
that ramps up the complexity of a feature significantly. Often the client
doesn't place much value on the particular detail that makes my job a lot more
difficult, and is quite willing to accept the alternate approach I propose.

Some developers don't even try to negotiate that sort of thing, and end up
doing a lot of work that doesn't provide much value to the client.

------
joekrill
I was actually very surprised at the amount of folks that simply didn't
respond _at all_ -- meaning not even an _acknowledgement_.

The folks that I did hear back from were great, though. Nothing ever actually
worked out in my case, though.

~~~
giis
In my experience for remote-position, at-least I received ack. mails like
"time-zone issues are there" etc and like 20% never sent ack. at all.
Strangely most often those company appear almost every-month with same job
posting, I wonder whats going on.

~~~
phd514
My theory is that the no-cost HN posting allows some of these companies to
keep posting perpetual openings in hopes of finding that elusive 100x
developer that's willing to work for less than market rate. I can't say that
bothers me too much, though. It's not that hard to see who has the same open
req month after month and avoid those companies.

~~~
wmeredith
It's 100x now? I thought it was 10x. And theses guys work for _below_ market
rate? Interesting...

I have a feeling those positions will be open for a while ;)

~~~
drtse4
A 10x developer that works for 10% the normal rate, maybe :)

------
Nexialist
Earlier this year I spent roughly three months job hunting exclusively through
cold-emails based on Who's Hiring posts (I'm in the London area). I applied
for 10 positions (and got my 10th - at a fairly large media company)

Some numbers of reasons that I felt I didn't get through the hiring process at
the positions I applied for:

* Company changed their mind hiring for the position - 3 cases

* Didn't get through due to insufficient experience - 2 cases

* Didn't get through due to for poor performance on the hiring test - 3 cases

* No response received - 1 case

These numbers are a bit flaky since in the end it's a combination of factors
that results in a yes/no decision. But I tried to roughly divide them into
what I felt was the main "deciding factor" of the interview process.

For background, I'm a backend / "full stack" developer with 5 years experience
(Most of the places that I got filtered out for experience reasons were
because I didn't have enough of Brand X, etc)

~~~
greendragon
Were there any hints you noticed in retrospect that the insufficient
experience or a bad hiring test results were probable? If I could somehow
predict those experiences up front I think it would save myself and them time
and anxiety by stopping short. The best I have on the experience bit is just
being very honest up front with how familiar with that Brand I am rather than
trying to skate by and stretch the truth e.g. "I can do C with classes so I
know C++!"

------
AustinBGibbons
I am a software engineer at Periscope Data
([https://www.periscopedata.com](https://www.periscopedata.com)), and
discovered the company through a Who's Hiring thread, and we have hired at
least two other software engineers through HN Who's Hiring since then as well.

I was searching for "scala" and they had the word "scalable" :-)

~~~
FLGMwt
Hah, I have the same problem, but the flip side. I'm searching the "who wants
to be hired" posts on behalf of my company
([https://www.rallyhealth.com](https://www.rallyhealth.com)).

I search "scala" and get excited when I see 20 or so hits, but almost all of
them are "scalable"

~~~
personjerry
Try searching for "Scala " or "Scala." or "Scala,".

~~~
DiThi
I was happy to discover Firefox now has a "whole words" option when searching.

------
amackera
Applied for software developer position at Top Hat
([https://tophat.com](https://tophat.com)). Ended up getting hired as their
2nd employee. Worked there for 5 years, after being promoted to VP Engineering
and eventually Chief Architect.

Saw the company go from 6 people to 120 people. Incredible ride!

------
blinkingled
Thank you for asking this! I was thinking about what's the best way to ask
something like this - I was too negative about the $subject to ask anything
without offending people.

I have been watching these for months now - for a long time just out of
curiosity and recently because I'm starting to look for a new job.

My own experience is that a single digit percentage of these jobs actually
sound like there might be people who can interview for those if one had to
check all tick marks on the skills and experience requirements faithfully!

This to me is baffling and discouraging as I typically don't want to bother
with jobs I can't check all boxes for even though I am fairly confident I
could easily do those jobs!

Anyone who was hired - can you comment on the delta between what the job
posting asked for and what you actually had along with how closely what you
actually did matched with what was asked for?

~~~
CapnCrunchie
At GitLab, we have this line at the bottom of our job postings:

    
    
      Avoid the confidence gap; you do not have to match all the listed requirements exactly to apply.
    

We believe that while it would be nice to have someone that exactly checks all
the boxes, we are willing to look at candidates that might not feel they are
all the way there.

~~~
Yhippa
I'm impressed. This shows a lot of self-awareness. Makes me think that there's
a big disconnect in hiring at companies where they're actually looking for
people who check all the boxes and then complain about not filling positions.

------
slau
About 18 months ago I posted on "Who wants to be hired?" and saw that Realm
was looking for people in the monthly "Who's hiring" thread. I think it was
Tim ('ello mate, hope you got the bucket picture) who posted those on HN back
then.

I reached out to them, alongside a number of other startups that were
interested in remote workers or had an office in Copenhagen (my SO and I
wanted to move there from southern France). I got to the final stages of
interviewing with a handful of companies before choosing Realm.

I initially applied for an engineer position on their C++ backend database,
but was offered a team lead position. I'm currently leading the Realm Object
Server team in Copenhagen.

We're always looking for great people around the globe, either remote, or
through relocation packages.

~~~
rsfinn
The job listings on your web site don't suggest that remote work positions are
available. If that's really the case, then I respectfully suggest updating the
text.

(I really appreciate the effort Realm has put into supporting the development
community by hosting conference videos; you're definitely creating a lot of
goodwill that way.)

~~~
slau
It looks like there's a change in strategy here, which goes against what I
posted initially. I wasn't really aware of it, and it's still up for grabs on
a case-by-case basis, but from the looks of it, we're now mainly interested in
local candidates.

Apologies if I created any confusion by claiming something without fact-
checking first.

------
ryanferg
I used to browse the "who's hiring" every month, even though I had a job I
loved. I saw an ad for an MLB team (Astros) looking for an analyst, which was
super interesting to me. I sent in an application, went through the process
and ended up taking the job.

I don't browse them anymore, there is no way there is anything better for me
out there right now.

------
freework
The job I currently have I got from a "who's hiring" post about 3 years ago.
When I first started there was a team of 4, now it's just a team of two, me
and the founder. Back in June 2016 I was told that the company couldn't pay me
anymore so I had to find another job. I think I sent out 20 or so applications
from the most recent "who's hiring" at the time and didn't get a single
response.

------
bogomipz
While I have not, I have had three experiences recently that I would like to
relay for whatever it is worth. In the past years that I have responded to
these monthly posts, three of them have progressed into multiple phone/Skype
interviews and two of those multiple phone /Skype interviews have progressed
to on site interviews one in San Francisco and one in Berlin.

The one that consisted solely of multiple rounds of phone/Skype interviews
went on over the course of a few months and had positive feedback each time.
Very recently one of the cofounders emailed me and said they have decided that
they aren't going to hire for this role at all. So it was interesting to see
this company advertising the same position yesterday. The cofounder emailed me
a week ago.

The two interviews I had that progressed from multiple phone/Skype interviews
to actual on site interviews were very similar. I felt that the onsite went
very well and the feedback that I got from the recruiters was that "everyone
really liked me" and "thought it was a good fit" and "how did I feel about it.
In each of those I had mutual positive feedback and said I was interested in
moving forward.

What followed in both of these was unprofessional and disrespectful behavior.
Recruiters responded with "Great, you will hear back from me by the end of the
day" and we talked salary and relocation issues. And then days and weeks would
go by with radio silence. Needless to say this puts the candidate in a really
awkward position. Feeling that enough time had significantly passed I reached
out to the recruiters and new assurances would come about they are waiting on
something and they would be getting back in touch asap, by the end of the day
or latest tomorrow etc. Then the dithering and silence would be being anew.

All three of these companies had postings yesterday for the exact same
positions. In fact all three perennially post these same positions on the
"Who's Hiring" threads.

Anyway, thanks for letting me share.

~~~
dewyatt
I wish you would name the companies so I can avoid them.

~~~
bogomipz
You don't think people would be upset if I did that? I wish there were a good
forum to do so. Because like you mentioned people could potentially avoid a
similar experience.

~~~
Mz
I agree that you probably should not post the names publicly. But it might be
appropriate to email the forum moderator a link to your above story and a link
to each of the three postings in question as an "FYI" and leave it up to them
as to how they wish to handle it. They might well be interested in hearing
that specific companies are abusing the privilege to post free job postings
once a month.

~~~
bogomipz
Thats not a bad suggestion. Thanks. I wish there was an alternative to
glassdoor where people could get this type f information out there, both good
and bad. I am kind of put off by the whole look, feel and experience of
glassdoor. Its a great idea though.

------
haraball
Yep. Got hired by a German startup as a senior software developer, worked
there remotely 3 years and quit last year. Our tech team grew from 3 to 10ish,
and I think most were hired through a "who's hiring" post.

------
bostik
Yup, came to Smarkets ([https://smarkets.com/](https://smarkets.com/)) 3 years
ago via hiring thread. Before that got to a number of interviews through
earlier ones.

Some of our more recent engineers have come via the monthly thread too.

------
nicolashahn
Twice, actually. The only two engineering jobs I've had so far.

First time: Sqor Sports (~50 person startup), I was an entry level 'Platform
Engineer.' Sent an email with my resume, got on a Skype call with the CTO,
talked about some code on my Github. Then went in for an in person interview,
talked to him, VP of Engineering, and the head of DevOps who would eventually
be my boss. Only technical questions were about linked lists. Learned a lot,
made friends and connections over the 7 months I was there. Then the company
had a huge round of layoffs which I survived, but knew the company was going
downhill, so I started looking again.

The first of the month came around, and a couple days later I got a response
from another email I sent via a 'Who's Hiring' HN post, a company by the name
of Distribute (~20 person startup). Showed the CTO some of my code on Github
again, then met in person, did a very quick, to the point interview. Was asked
to implement DFS in python, took 5 minutes. Talked a bit about Python modules
and unit testing and in about half an hour I had a job offer as a Python
Engineer, with a salary 1.5x the previous company. The entire process from my
first email to the offer took less than a day. Gave my two weeks and I've been
working there ever since.

------
ianvanness
Went through phone + video screen, in-person interview (they flew me down),
and was finally hired several years back (May 2013 was the posting date, but I
replied directly to an individual @apple.com email; can't find the original HN
post) as a full time Sr Engineer at Apple through exactly this. I was living
in Portland, OR at the time, so they paid for relocation too. Took a few
weeks, but there was communication on both sides throughout.

------
achiang
I was hired 2 years ago by Angaza to be one of their early engineers. Found
the role when I was idly trawling through the massive hiring thread one
evening, mildly dissatisfied with my job at the time, but not really actively
looking for a new job.

The company's mission was exactly what I was looking for -- a chance to do
good in the world with technology. I reached out via email, got a prompt
response, and have been here since.

We are still alive, still trying to lift people out of energy poverty, and
still hiring. Our entry in the most recent thread:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12847949](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12847949)

------
cliffy
I obtained my current position through a "Who's hiring" post, back from around
the fall 2014 time frame.

I currently work as a full-time remote software developer for Rackspace's
OnMetal product
([https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal](https://www.rackspace.com/cloud/servers/onmetal)),
which can be succinctly described as a bare-metal cloud.

It's been an enjoyable position in many dimensions: interesting work, open-
source focused development, a large degree of autonomy and flexibility, and
highly competent teammates.

I believe the main reason I got a phone interview was due to the email I wrote
in response to that post. It described my most recent professional experience
in terms of how it challenged me to grow as a software developer, an overview
of how it worked and what technologies I used to build it, and what value that
work ultimately provided. That modicum of effort was well-rewarded.

Actually getting hired also depended on doing fairly well during the
subsequent interview process, but that process wouldn't have happened without
standing out somehow in that initial interaction.

tl;dr: Write a good cover letter!

------
manish_gill
Yep. Sent an email a couple months back from a WhoIsHiring thread. Got hired
after about 7 rounds. By a company 15 mins away from my house. :)

~~~
kraftman
7 rounds?? Does that mean you go in on 7 seperate occasions?

~~~
BhavdeepSethi
Seems like the standard 2 phone screens + 5 onsite interviews.

~~~
cableshaft
5 onsite interviews? Since when is that 'standard'? Unless you mean one day
with talking to 5 different people. I wouldn't consider that to be 5 separate
'rounds', though.

~~~
cgore
We do the following:

1\. look at resume

2\. recruiter phone screen, just basic are you a human who knows how to answer
the phone, usually 15-30 minutes

3\. tech phone screen, 45 minutes

4\. half-day in-person set of interviews, some tech and some not

And then make a decision, although we'll filter out at each step.

~~~
biztos
This is interesting. Why not do another in-person half-day?

It's been forever since I was involved in on-site interviewing but it used to
be pretty standard to have more than one (but usually not more than two)
rounds of in-person interactions.

The point being:

A) avoid "having a bad day" bias on both sides

B) not decide too quickly on the "maybe" candidates

C) get more senior people in to convince the outstanding ones

Any strong "don't hire" reactions could cut this short of course but it seems
like a good idea to give it a little more time for a serious candidate.

Is that not done anymore, or are you trying to make your hiring decisions
faster than other companies?

(And in either case, do you have any insight as to why?)

~~~
cableshaft
2 in-person interviews means twice that an employed developer has to either
take a PTO day (for something that might not work out), or lie to their boss
for why they need to take a really long lunch. Also a lot of companies fly
candidates in to interview (i.e. Google), it'd be really expensive to fly the
candidate out twice, plus the candidate is effectively investing at least 2
days for the round trip flight and interview.

Since it's a buyer's market for developers (supposedly, I haven't always seen
evidence of that out here in the midwest), a developer that's already employed
(and thus, signalling that they're good enough to keep their job, which makes
them more desirable to other corporations) isn't going to want to take a bunch
of time off for interviews with a single company (especially if they're
actively looking for work with other companies too - going through the process
with 4 or 5 companies could easily eat up most of my PTO time for the year).

I know I hate to take a PTO day for an interview, and if you made me take two
you better be willing to pay me an ass load of money and be doing something I
really want to do.

Besides, the interview process is exhausting enough. Since so many companies
have intense coding exercises or quizzes you have to practice for (especially
since they rarely warn you what you're going to be asked you pretty much have
to refresh your entire computer science degree), I may have spent 20-30 hours
in my spare time refreshing my knowledge ahead of the interview already. I had
a five hour intense onsite interview at Google and I needed a couple days just
to recover from the mental exhaustion of it. If I know you're going to do that
to me twice, for maybe a 25% chance of getting the job (assuming a handful of
other good candidates), I might just not bother altogether.

My girlfriend is going in for her second onsite interview in a couple days,
but she's in corporate real estate, and all she had to do to prepare is get
dressed and make sure she had her portfolio. The first interview they asked
her a bunch of personality questions, some questions about her job history,
and looked at her portfolio. If that was as intense as a developer interview
was, it wouldn't be AS big of a deal to have two onsites.

~~~
biztos
I see your points.

Flying someone in twice probably only makes sense for higher-level positions,
though you could always schedule two days of interviews on the same trip.
Having already paid for the flight and expenses, you could make an argument
for it that most flown-in candidates would I think accept.

(For local candidates, AFAICT the "doctor's appointment" or similar excuse
seems pretty easy to manage.)

As to the exhausting Google-style interviews, I guess they're designed as a
one-pass filter. Which seems unfortunate -- many people are more compelling on
the second pass -- but apparently works pretty well for giant ad brokerages
that also happen to do lots of computer-science-y stuff.

~~~
cableshaft
The vast majority of onsite interviews I've had were exhausting Google style
interviews. Generally speaking, the ones that haven't been were the ones where
I got the job (exception is the current job, that was a two hour sit down exam
where I was left alone. I made it, but I'm surprised I did. I've seen dozens
of people come in and fail at the test since).

My favorite interview, in fact, was one were a grizzled veteran (he was the
Lead Programmer on NBA Jam), asked me a couple questions on the code sample I
brought in, showed me an example (uncommented) class from their actual code
base (I verified later) and asked me to interpret what it's doing, asked me a
couple more questions, then said "Okay, I know you can handle the job, now
let's see what you really know."

And he proceeded to ask me deep questions about memory and graphics, which I
could only partially answer most of them, and then he proceeded to teach me
about the details.

It felt more like a mini-lecture at that point than a pop quiz ("Do you know
this? No? Well tough! Better look it up later. Next question!"). I
legitimately learned things from that interview that I can still recall today.

Then I had a friendly chat with the president of the company afterwards, who
used to work for Midway and designed many classic arcade games, most notably
Rampage, about what they do at the company. I played that game a ton when I
was a kid, so I was happy just to be chatting to him like we happened to run
into each other at a family BBQ.

I was in and out of there in about an hour, and there wasn't even a weed-out
phone screen.

Then I got a job offer a few days later, which I ended up accepting.

------
J41Manning
I actually got my current job at IBM Watosn through a Who's Hiring post.

It stuck out to me because my hiring manager put his email in the post. Since
I would be talking to an actual person rather than applying into a black hole,
I decided to send an email asking for more details.

A few months and several remote interviews later, I got an offer.

I can't find the actual post anymore though.

------
dxbydt
I got hired at Twitter(pre-IPO) through the monthly Who's Hiring post.
Definitely the best outcome from multiple povs - career, money, learning,
future-proofing. I would literally not be able to do what I am doing today if
I hadn't clicked on that HN Who's Hiring thread & taken a chance.

------
sotojuan
Yes. Capsule ([http://capsulecares.com/](http://capsulecares.com/)). Interned
while in school, contracted for a month after graduation (couldn't work full
time at the time), and now joining as a full time employee.

They posted in the last Who's Hiring and it was similar to the one I replied
to.

------
stevendaniels
I got hired at my current gig through a who's hiring ad. Our recruiter had
sent me a message on LinkedIn, which I basically ignored, but when I saw the
Who's Hiring post, I reached out and was eventually hired.

I've even tried doing a "who's hiring" post myself, but it didn't produce
strong candidates.

------
rocgf
Yep, my current job is with a company I found via "who's hiring". (I'm in the
UK, outside London, if it matters)

~~~
mobiuscog
This is good to hear.

------
meesles
I was hired from the monthly posts! Firepoint's Phil posted the ad when I was
looking for post-grad employment. We chatted, they were exactly as described,
and then they flew me out to meet in person. Couldn't have asked for a better
team to work with, thanks HN!

------
burger_moon
I just accepted a job kind of through this. It was with a big tech company but
the recruiter ended up having me interview with a different team than the one
advertised in the thread.

I submitted a thread yesterday about doing reviews for who's hiring companies
but it seems like it was deleted or I didn't submit it correctly. I think
there should definitely be more open dialog directly related to these
companies posting.

I have had a lot of luck getting interviews through this process and I'm
currently writing a blog post on how I approached it and tried to game my way
in almost to interviews.

After reading the post by TheMog about the emails they received I can see now
why putting in a little effort goes a long way for this.

------
RickS
I got hired from a "want to be hired" type post, not replying to a company
listing.

I was hired recently as a product designer, and my understanding is that the
CTO saw me in a thread and passed me on to the design team. Overall, a great
experience, because I was talking to real people from the jump, rather than
going through a recruiter/web form layer in the beginning.

I've gotten many other inquiries from similar postings, but few were of
interest. In general though, the answer to the question "do people respond to
the postings" is a strong yes.

\---

The freelancing section is a different story. I've only gotten one serious
lead ever from that, and he dropped off shortly after in search of cheaper
labor. So it goes.

------
tptacek
For a couple years at Matasano, the Hiring thread was our most successful
recruiting tool.

------
throwawayosiu1
Throwaway from my main account.

I am a recent grad and I was looking for a job since May to Sept. I applied to
a lot of places from the HN Who's hiring threads.

I thought I'd post my stats below:

Remote: I applied to around 25 of these posts - I got only ~3 replies.

* Coinbase: Had a hacker rank challenge that didn't work seem to work (and was disqualified)

* Hola Networks: Extremely slow & async (took almost a month)
    
    
      - Google Docs code test (2 questions - was not allowed to use an external editor or compile my code) and the contact refused to talk to me before I had complete this challenge.
    
    

Now for in-person local interviews (in and around Toronto):

I must have applied to over 50 companies posted in that timeframe. A few
rejected at first reply (needed more experience although the posting itself
didn't mention how much experience was needed), a few didn't bother replying
and finally of those who did reply (~10):

* 1st interview stage: went to about 5 companies (rejected for culture fit, not enough experience, didn't do well at the white board [0]). Others made me use hacker rank or other similar tools.

* 2nd Stage: white boards (most went well apart from [0]). One hired an internal referral (and rejected me).

* 3rd Stage: Rejected because they had better candidates. One offered me a Job Offer (but not in my field at all - it was a call center support role - they why even interview my coding skills? :/)

Notes:

Overall, while I didn't have a lot of success at HN Who's hiring, the quality
of interviews was much much better than from other places I had applied. If I
were looking for a job again, I'd definitely use it as a source of Jobs.

[0] - It was at an American car manufacturer: First stage: phone call with
coding questions over the phone (and verified against answers his paper) and
2nd stage: in person, they kept asking me _THE_ _EXACT_ _DEFINITIONS_ of
various stuff in Java (I explained what they were, and what they did but they
were not the exact definition as in Wikipedia - WHICH THEY WERE VIEWING AS
THEY WERE INTERVIEWING ME)

------
kyleschiller
Yup, sent a cold email with HN in the subject line and ended up with a job as
a software engineer at a YC startup.

------
umbs
I did not _actually_ get a job, but reached out to 3 companies (Robinhood.io,
Intel and can't recall third one) and all of them responded.

Robinhood.io (it was 3-4 years back). Got a coding challenge on HackerRank. I
did horribly and obviously did not make progress.

Intel's position was in Portland, OR. I am in Bay Area. I inquired about
working from Bay Area offices. The position required me to be onsite.

Can't recall 3rd company. Email communications only and figured it doesn't
work for us.

So, I had 100% success in terms of responses, by far best acknowledgement
rate.

------
yread
I was doing the hiring for Netherlands Cancer Insitute I got maybe 40 replies
with some really solid candidates. We did ~15 interviews and made a couple of
offers. But the people we liked had too high salary requirements (or mine is
too low, haha). We've tried to persuade them not everything is about money to
no avail. I will definitely post the salary range in the ad next time.

Apart from that it was a really pleasant experience and handling the emails
was an interesting break from what I usually do.

~~~
antisthenes
> But the people we liked had too high salary requirements (or mine is too
> low, haha)

Not everything is about liking the candidate. You don't have to like them for
them to do a good job, because if you don't hire the ones with high salary
requirements, you end up with no one.

------
maxwell
I was hired at Moveline as a software engineer (MEAN + CoffeeScript + Golang)
back in the summer of '13 via HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5971762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5971762)

The company shut down in '14\. A few former Moveliners and I co-founded Crater
in early '15 ([https://crater.co](https://crater.co)).

------
eli_gottlieb
I believe I answered Leaflabs' ad here in March 2015. I was put through the
interview process and still work here as a Member of Technical Staff.

------
karmakaze
Found my current gig at 500px through Cmd+F "Toronto". It was the most
effective filter for finding progressive tech companies. Also interviewed at a
couple other places. This was the most interesting by far. Started out as just
a series of conversations regarding technologies/processes used at 500px and
other places I've worked and the conversations evolved into an offer.

------
owenversteeg
As a freelancer, I've found lots of work through HN. My most recent posts [0]
have gotten a decent amount of attention and I usually get emails for a few
days after the posting. I find that most people from HN are my best clients,
but a few are people who I have absolutely no interest working for (never
reply to emails, low pay, confusing project specifications.) They rarely lie
in the middle.

I'd bet that freelancers (or people hiring freelancers) are way more
successful than people looking for full-time jobs, because the process of
hiring an employee usually involves a lot more people than just one "normal
person" typing up a comment on HN - a handful of people will work together
with budgeting, interviewing, salary discussions, HR, etc to get a person
hired as opposed to a freelancer who can be hired by just one person who says
"sounds good, here's the project, let's get started."

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12853391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12853391)

------
akavi
I got a pre-senior year internship at PagerDuty through a Who's Hiring post
back in 2011. Ended up converting to full time the next summer and working
there for nearly four years. A+ experience, would apply through HN posts
again.

The post in question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2431094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2431094)

------
throwawayfdsj
At my place of work we no longer post in Who's Hiring threads because we found
the quality of engineers applying to be relatively poor.

Based in London.

~~~
mattmanser
Without context, what does this mean? It could simply reflect the quality of
your advert rather than the medium.

For example, on yesterday's Who's Hiring I saw a London advert for a full
stack dev with 4-5 years experience for £38k-£44k[1].

That's a very low salary for London.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846786)

~~~
user5994461
Honestly, all London companies who posted salary range are quite
unimpressive...

The ones around £40k are not even trying to recruit.

------
svec
Other side of the table: we've hired at least 2 people from the "Who's Hiring"
posts at here at iRobot.

~~~
vonmoltke
Out of curiosity, for what specialties? I appreciate your help in getting my
resume in front of humans up there, but I'm still kinda upset I couldn't get
anyone to even talk to me.

Also, y'all better be nice to my first-cousin-one-removed-in-law.

~~~
svec
Both of the people that we hired through my iRobot posts are embedded software
engineers (both on my team, actually).

I'm sorry that we didn't get back to you, though - I saw that I replied to you
when you asked about your status, but our HR people should have closed the
loop with you too. That's our bad; my apologies!

I think we've gotten a lot better at recruiting communication in the last
couple of years, both for "yes" and "no" situations. Of course that doesn't
help you from a while ago, but hopefully it's better for more recent
candidates.

------
soulnothing
When I was searching. I went through the listings and sent out a number of
messages. Not bulk, but carefully looked at each company. Gauged my interest
and figured out why I wanted to work there. Nary a response. I thought it was
because I was a lurker, and didn't post before that point.

~~~
phd514
Did you mention your HN handle in your application? I don't do that but I
still get a pretty high response rate.

~~~
soulnothing
At the time I hadn't started commenting :). So didn't have a HN account to
mention.

------
phd514
I've gotten a pretty high response rate to my applications to HN Who's Hiring
posts, but about half those companies end up ghosting me. I had good
experiences (prompt, courteous, professional, etc.) with DigitalOcean and
CrowdStrike though I did not receive an offer from either.

------
intellegacy
pretty sure DRChronos has been "hiring" for several years now only to put
their interviewees through 2 day hackathons and then use the code they wrote

------
user5994461
Yes. Working since 1 year for one of the company regularly posting in the
"Who's hiring".

------
greendragon
A few years ago I contacted a few people, and got contacted myself a few times
with a "who wants to be hired" post. Some of those led to interviews, the one
that led to a job was from being contacted through my "who wants to be hired"
post.

------
bahmboo
Yes, and I wrote a short informal introductory email along with my resume. If
you don't understand the problem from the perspective of the person doing the
hiring you don't come across as a good problem solver. Hiring is a social
human transaction.

------
duiker101
I got an interview wit a company that I really wanted to work with. I didn't
even apply with them originally so I was very pleased to have them contact me
from an Ask HN thread. I didn't end up getting the job but I have no doubt
that I could have.

------
lwakefield
I was reached out to by almost every single company that I approached (NYC)
and finally ended up accepting an offer.

If I can make a recommendation, go for the companies that supply personal
email addresses. If they don't supply them, go find them.

------
busterarm
I got a couple of meetings and interviews from Who's Hiring posts but none of
them resulted in offers. I'd still say it's my best and first channel for
finding work beyond my network/relationships.

------
nl
No.

But I did get flown to the US (from Australia) for an interview.

It was for a DevRel position at a (quite successful) YC company. I've never
done DevRel, but I did have a background in the field. Almost my
communications was with the CTO.

------
mojoe
Interestingly, I got a job as a senior data scientist at Oracle via a "who's
hiring" post, and I found out later that my hiring manager wasn't aware of it
at the time. A contractor at an Oracle acquisition posted that the acquisition
had open reqs, and I emailed him. He forwarded my info to a recruiter, who
passed me along to the hiring manager. When talking with my manager later, we
were both amused to discover that he thought I'd been approached by the
recruiter, and didn't know about the HN thread.

------
austinl
I found an internship, and my roommate has found his last two full-time jobs
through "Who's hiring?". I haven't checked the thread recently, but I
appreciated the early days when some companies had a filter for people coming
from HN (e.g. "email hn@yourcompany.com"). It felt like there was some sort of
community.

Now there are probably 1k+ posts in those threads so I'm guessing that feeling
is gone, but I still recommend it to friends that are looking.

------
rahij
Yep, I was hired as a software engineering intern from one of Scribd's Who is
Hiring posts (also ended up interviewing at Stripe by contacting them from
their post).

------
zeusk
I _almost_ got hired.

I had a very good phone interview and then an interesting set of coding
questions with Silicon Valley Bank. Unfortunately, before we could meet in
person and _possibly_ have an offer - I got an offer from a startup I really
liked but they wanted me to respond within the next few days. Given that my
start date was less than three weeks out, I accepted the offer and had to quit
the process but nonetheless it was quite a positive experience.

------
erikb
It sounds a little like you are disappointed about never having succeeded at
finding a job via the monthly posts.

Despite obvious reasons like lack of corresponding skills or lack of intention
on the job poster's side this can have a lot of other reasons, though. Finding
a good match and having the right ressources, department green lights, etc
ready just at the time when you want to hire is also tough. Lots of things can
go wrong. Hope you keep up trying!

------
rezashirazian
I got my job at YourMechanic as a Sr. Software Engineer by applying to a job
posting on HN. It wasn't the monthly who's hiring thread but close enough.

------
jboggan
Yes, my first real engineering job at Factual. I applied as a data scientist
(not actually really knowing what that entailed) and was re-routed to be a
data/software engineer, which ended up being a great fit. Once I was at
Factual I kept running and updating the Who's Hiring post and picked up some
other amazing candidates, my favorite of which now works at Google LA with me!
It's definitely a worthwhile funnel.

------
cobookman
My team ended up hiring a candidate found through the Who's Hiring post. I
found the resumes I got to be better than those I get from HR on average.

------
zura
Yes, several years ago I found a great REMOTE C++ job. The first contact, the
interview process and the actual work - every step with this company was very
enjoyable. The team, the most important factor for me personally, consisted of
extremely talented, friendly and simply great people from around the world.
The company is defunct now, but I still have a nostalgia of working with these
guys and gals.

------
hamandcheese
I sent out around 9 emails yesterday, got back 3 responses (so far). Both
responses came from ads that included real emails rather than jobs@ emails.

~~~
om42
I did the same thing for the October thread and had a much better response
rate for real emails versus applications/jobs@company. I ended applying to
about 25, 15 direct emails, 5 HR emails (jobs@company), and 5 applications.
Only about half of the direct emails got back, but the ones that did all ended
up having interviews with (about 3/15 are in later stages of interviews or
have an offer). 4/5 HR emails replied, only 2-3 were genuine and of that 1 got
me an interview (ended up not being a good fit anyway). Of the 5 applications,
I nearly got automated rejections within 24 hours :(.

Even though the emails had lower response rates, they work much better in my
experience. You get to talk to someone (usually an engineer or manager,
sometimes a founder or exec) at the company.

Wish you the best!

------
sshumaker
We (Credit Karma) hired two engineers from September's posting. One so far
from October's (5 candidates are still in pipeline, more new grads).

We've hired front-end, data engineers, and eng lead roles. A bunch of full
stack engineers are in the pipeline.

I personally respond to every candidate that reaches out (scott.shumaker at
credit karma dot com), so that helps ensure they don't get lost in our HR
pipeline.

------
MattGrommes
I did 5+ years ago. It was for a senior Java engineer position in one of the
cities I was hoping to move to. Ended up being one of my favorite jobs.

------
gcd
I have. I think only sent emails to one or two companies in that month, and
this one had me an offer in a couple weeks if not shorter. Much preferred
their interview process to others.

And.. I'm still working there a year and a half later with no intention of
leaving any time soon! The people are great and things are going quite well.

[http://gladly.com](http://gladly.com)

------
denisnazarov
We've hired two amazing (remote) ML and Distributed Systems engineers at
Mediachain Labs from "Who's Hiring". We try to post every month. They were
both excited about our vision and finding them in the wild like that was a
perfect fit!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846907)

------
Cyranix
Yes, twice.

First I was hired for a mid-level mostly-remote web dev position at Moveline
and stayed there roughly a year until the company folded.

My current job at Socrata, where I've been quite happy for the past 18 months,
also came via a monthly HN jobs thread; it has been mostly doing frontend web
dev (but with enough variety).

If I find myself in need of employment again, I will undoubtedly turn to the
jobs thread again.

------
emilsedgh
I got contacted by an advertisement agency. I worked with them remotely for a
year (until I decided to join a startup)

Very nice people indeed. Projects varied in topics and difficulty. From
editing HTML pages to managing RC Robots via internet and gathering/analyzing
data from huge databases.

Not sure if they want me to share more info. But I'm thankful to this monthly
post for it. It was a nice gig.

------
erex78
I've hired somebody directly from a who's hiring post.

This was the post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7830111](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7830111).

The developer was remote - we did a couple of phone screens and sent a
contract over within a week or two. I still work with him and he's one of the
best engineers I know.

------
vayeate
I got an interview through one and wound up spending an entire weekend
frantically working through their "assessment project" only to be told on
Monday morning that they hired someone else, before even looking at my work. I
don't blame HN for this, just sharing my experience. Not sure whether I'd be
willing to do assessment projects in the future.

------
nathanvanfleet
I have received 3 offers through "who's hiring" for a job as a iOS developer.
As a Canadian I am still waiting for some VISA requirements to finalize the
job I accepted and I will be moving to SF.

I believe I got a lot more responses when applying through HN than I did
elsewhere. My experience has been very good.

If the VISA does not work... square one and I guess remote work again.

------
avyfain
I got my current role at Apple via "Who wants to be hired," which, although
not the same, shows the value of these threads.

------
edoceo
I've hired three from these posts.

I really wish every candidate had a one page lander that let me evaluate
without clicking so many links.

------
markbnj
[raises hand]

SRE, not going to post the name of the company but its a distributed org and
former YC alumni company. It's only been a few months but I am very happy
there so far, and the process that resulted from reading their post here was
one of the more enjoyable interviewing experiences I've had.

------
huehehue
Early in my job search, I sent a few emails out to companies through Who's
Hiring. Turns out I was a bit under-qualified for the positions (college
sophomore, they wanted post-terminal-degree types), but each chat was a
positive experience.

Maybe 1 in 5 stopped replying before we could have a serious talk.

------
autotune
No, but I have had some fantastic companies reach out to me, just not the
right position for one reason or another. [http://angel.co](http://angel.co)
ended up having the right fit though which I discovered through some other
comment on HN.

------
spencerbrown
Yes! I learned of Mixmax ([https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)) in a Who's
Hiring post from last fall, interned with them from January to August of this
year, and am returning early next year after I graduate.

We're still hiring like crazy :).

------
manlio
Yep - I was lucky enough to be hired by The Guardian
([https://www.theguardian.com](https://www.theguardian.com)) :)

Oh, and we're still hiring! Happy to help if you have questions, or want to be
referred. All positions are in London, UK.

------
mccolin
I've gone through the interview process and received two job offers as a
result of "Who's Hiring" posts. The posts tend to come from first parties that
are motivated to hire talented new members for their teams, so the
opportunities are very legit.

------
kkamperschroer
I did a couple years ago. Attack Pattern
([http://attackpattern.com/](http://attackpattern.com/)). They are still alive
and well, but I ultimately had to find a different job when I decided I wanted
to go remote.

------
dinedal
Not through the monthly post but I got hired at Vitrue because of this comment
on HN getting me the lead:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2112938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2112938)

------
dcre
I did! I guess the title was "generalist hacker type." Here's the original
post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7325886](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7325886)

------
ekimekim
In my most recent job search, I drew from the Who's Hiring thread almost
exclusively. I probably contacted about 10-15 companies, of which I heard back
from about 5, did the full round of interviews from 2, and got hired.

------
memoryhole
Several years ago, the company I worked for hired an awesome C++ dev we found
from a listing I posted to "Who's Hiring". It definitely works. He was one of
the most resourceful and talented developers we had.

------
qrohlf
Yep, my current gig (ridewithgps.com) I found through a "who's hiring" post.
Didn't have to move, I have a 15 minute bike ride to work every day and get to
work with great people in a fun industry.

------
buckhx
On the company side, I've only gotten scripted applications which is a bit
disheartening. Going to thumb through the "Who wants to be hired" post for
November and see if I get any good leads in there.

------
facorreia
I was hired through a "who wants to be hired" post. I was looking for part-
time work, provided my background, and got contacted by a great company. Not
long after, we decided to make it full-time.

------
49531
My current job is from a "who's hiring" post. The post was in the last July
edition and I was hired this last August. It's also the best job I've ever
had. So there's that.

------
janbernhart
I've hired about 10 folks via HN in the past years (not going to share names
for obvious reasons). The average quality is really good, better than any
other 'channel' i've used.

------
retube
To those of you remarking on the lack of response to applications:

1) recruiters get a lot of applications.

2) it's risky providing feedback. "Unlikely to be a team fit" could lead to
discrimination claims.

------
jpan135
Indirectly. A friend pointed me to the forum when I was looking for a job - I
reached out through the company website listed on a few posts and accepted an
offer at one of them :)

------
chipgap98
I got a job offer in 2015 from a company I found through their who is hiring
post. I also have had lots of informal conversations and a few other
interviews from those posts

------
wglb
I ended up being hired as a result of hn conversations before who's hiring
started.

I have hired one person through who's hiring. Terrific results.

------
jordancsmith
I've been at PillPack (pillpack.com) for more than three years now and I found
them by searching for "Cambridge" in the June 2014 post.

------
mcjiggerlog
I got an interview and offer through posting in a "Who wants to be hired"
thread, although I ended up taking another offer.

------
pryelluw
Yes, I have gotten contracts (not salaried jobs).

------
dorianm
Yes <3 UseTrusted, Software Engineer Intern :)

------
hellskitchendev
I hired someone who found our job listing on the "who's hiring" post and it
worked out really well....

------
kentosi
Yes, I got hired in my current role through HN. Even moved countries for it
(Australian now residing in NYC).

------
braydenm
In May 2014 I got two onsite interviews and one offer from the "Who wants to
be hired" thread.

------
djent
I've only ever gotten blanket spam from posting in "Who wants to be hired?"

~~~
dewyatt
Try our blanket today! It is best blanket, used by astronaut!!

------
jakob223
I was hired for an internship through this last summer by a Boston-area
startup.

------
misiti3780
I have gotten consulting gigs through it. Never looked for a full-time
position

~~~
orky56
Was that through the Who's Hiring or the Seeking Freelancer ones?

------
philip1209
We hired our designer through a who's hiring post earlier this year!

------
jorov
Yep, currently transitioning to a company I found in the October thread.

------
ud0
\- Gotten a contract gig \- My current Job was found here

I'm a front-end engineer.

------
jack_zampolin
I found my job (InfluxData) through "Who's Hiring".

------
jbot29
Got a contract, it took awhile for a response but found it on HN.

------
blahshaw
I've definitely been interviewed, never hired though.

------
ajaimk
Yes! Got an internship with Twilio 5 years ago.

------
cottonseed
I made one hire through Who's Hiring.

------
factorialboy
I got one, back in 2012.

------
volkanh
Yes.

------
eggie5
+1

